
Decap of a cell phone SIM card - sacheendra
https://electronupdate.blogspot.com/2016/10/decap-of-cell-phone-sim-card.html
======
scrollaway
How come this is already off the front page? This is an insaaanely cool video.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_BfjEF513k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_BfjEF513k)

